# What will you buy after your TT?



## seanf (Sep 25, 2006)

Ive been thinking of selling my TT for a few weeks now and i think i will, but cant decide on what to go for?

So if you all give me list of possible cars you would change to, it might give me some ideas...

Ive come up with this so far:

BMW 325ci/330ci Sport around 03/04 plates
BMW e46 M3 around 02/03 plates
BMW X5 02/03 plates
Mitsubishi Lancer Evo8 FQ 300-MR
New Golf Gti

I still cant decide as i dont really want to go down on performance on the 225 so that rules out the 325ci, X5 and the golf :?

So does anyone have any other recommendations???


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I went from a mapped 225 to a Golf GTI DSG, and the Golf is quicker than a standard 225 once your moving, dosen't feel it due to the lack of lag but it is, however i only kept that 4 months as it didn't feel special and i didn't like the DSG, so I bought a Scoob :lol:

Depends what you really want but the Evo is one of the quickest cars A-B 365 days of the year money can buy, but the M3 has that fantastic engine and is well built

For me i had always fancied a Rally style car and the service intervals on the EVO were to short so I went for the Scoob


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

RS TT, M3 V8, RS4.......dunno for sure yet, but ill bleat on about it all year believe me. Ive got more car magazines stacked up next to the sh1tter at home than WH Smiths have on their shelves.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Leg said:


> RS TT, M3 V8, RS4.......dunno for sure yet, but ill bleat on about it all year believe me. Ive got more car magazines stacked up next to the sh1tter at home than WH Smiths have on their shelves.


Don't you find they chafe a bit though? :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > RS TT, M3 V8, RS4.......dunno for sure yet, but ill bleat on about it all year believe me. Ive got more car magazines stacked up next to the sh1tter at home than WH Smiths have on their shelves.
> ...


TG does, as do all the glossies. AutoTrader isnt so bad, but only the Top Marques edition, damned if Im wiping my crack with Peugeots and Citroens!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Glasses guide can smart a little [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> damned if Im wiping my crack with Peugeots and Citroens!


Is there another use for French cars then?????


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> damned if Im wiping my crack with Peugeots and Citroens!


 :lol: Why not its about all they are good for


----------



## kenny ken (Oct 22, 2006)

A Honda S2000. Considered importing a Skyline GTR or Supra twin turbo but worked out just the fuel costs alone would be too much commuting to work.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

kenny ken said:


> A Honda S2000. Considered importing a Skyline GTR or Supra twin turbo but worked out just the fuel costs alone would be too much commuting to work.


Smoothly back on topic there.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

kenny ken said:


> A Honda S2000. Considered importing a Skyline GTR or Supra twin turbo but worked out just the fuel costs alone would be too much commuting to work.


Gotta say the Jap performance cars go through fuel like you wouldn't believe mines only a 2.0 and i get 18-20mpg avg god knows what the biggere engined one are like


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

seanf said:


> So does anyone have any other recommendations???


I went from a chipped 225 Coupe to a Porsche Cayman S.

Gains in performance and quality. A natural progression.

In fact, you could buy my Cayman S off me. The perfect solution.

Happy days


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hopefully an RS4 Cabriolet just like this - just in time for summer










This is what I'm aiming for but still not sure yet.

Graham


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> Hopefully an RS4 Cabriolet just like this - just in time for summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Test drove one just like that last month Graham


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Widget said:


> seanf said:
> 
> 
> > So does anyone have any other recommendations???
> ...


I'll take it...

I keep trying to decide what to get next...anything better is a huge wedge more in my eyes though. Currently the porker has it.....

now all I need to decide is Cayman/996/997/993....then do I want the S.....too many choices!

Tomorrow I'll decide I want an A8....

H


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Leg said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully an RS4 Cabriolet just like this - just in time for summer
> ...


Richard, what did you think? I'm aware that all cars will have good and bad points but it would be good to get another view apart from my rose coloured specticled eyes. I must admit that I've fallen in love with this car in every respect especially in Sprint Blue and Silver leather, the sound sent a shiver down my spine especially with the hood down and flooring it  However it would be good to get another opinion as I'm sure that I was probably overwhelmed with it and not taking into account any 'bad' points about it.

Graham


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

At the risk of jumping in, we have owned one now for 5 months and on the whole it has been a fantastic car.

Problems have not been major but the biggest gripe and apparently this is common, is that the leather on the side bolsters is very thin and has worn through in places where it has caught clothing etc. It can be quite lumpy until it warms up and my wife struggles a bit when it is cold as 1st and 2nd can be hard to engage. Also, until it warms up, you are restricted to 7000rpm. It sounds a lot but as it is so free revving, sometimes it catches you out. It drinks oil like a fish.

However, I drove back from London on Sunday, roof down, S button pressed and it was amazing. My only query that I was not brave enough to answer (and there wasn't an S4 to test drive) is whether it is worth the extra Â£20k over the S4.

Feel free to ask any more questions and if you are in the Southampton area at all, come and have a play!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > seanf said:
> ...


In my eyes it really was a natural progression. I wanted to change the TT for about 18 months before I finally did, and that was simply down to lack of choices out there. I didn't want to compromise quality or performance so I just had to wait for the Cayman S.

I thought the jump from 4WD to RWD and rear engined was too drastic so the RWD mid-engine option was the way to go. I don't like soft tops so the Boxster was never an option.

295bhp on the back wheels in a perfectly balanced car is just an ideal next step.

If you're serious, let's talk. I have a 12week old little girl now so the Porsche really isn't getting a lot of use. It's 1yr and 10 days old with 7k on the clock.

Here she is:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/widget/CaymanTTPic.jpg


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


G

I thought it was bloody fast for one. The engine sounded great although it was wet so the roof was up. The thing that really stood out was the brakes though, felt like an Elephant had grabbed the rear end!!

I didnt like the interior, it didnt have the recaros which I understand comprimises rear space in the cab. I thought the interior was boring and didnt have any highlights over the standard A4 (I owned a normal A4 cab over 55,000 miles before this TT).

If I was buying an RS4 I would get the saloon. This is based on the test drive and owning a cab for 2.5 years. 4 seater cabs feel a bit wooly to me and I wont have one again.

If i had to have one, I would have an RS4 one though (over a beemer).


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Widget said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > Widget said:
> ...


That looks more like a Cayman than a 3 month old girl.....

I am serious about changing the TT, but not decided what to change it into. I'm getting a new civic type R on loan for a month so that'd give me the oportunity to sell mine privately without being car-less. Let me know the spec of your Cayman and the price you're looking for.

H


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

if i had the money and it was going to be audi, S6, and not to forget the avant/estate version too


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/widget/CaymanTTPic.jpg
> ...


You're right. How about this one:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/widget/Holly0197.JPG


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Widget said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > Widget said:
> ...


Same situation here with my 3 year old - I do about 4,000 miles a year nowadays (mostly to and from nursery) as we don't use it at weekends. She adores the TT like her daddy but we've got another baby girl arriving around the 8th May so the TT has to go 

Even sadder - I'm probably getting one of these:










And Mrs B is probably getting an Auris which I test drove last week and liked a lot.










Family life ehh :?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Quite probably a M3 or a B4 RS4 avant.

Leaning towards the RS4 though


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

how about one of these:

http://www.stevecarter.com/carads/carads.htm


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

mike_bailey said:


> Even sadder - I'm probably getting one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No arguments here....

However if I did 4000 miles a year, I'd be looking for a sporting 4 seater with a W12 engine (or similar) in it....I could stomach the MPG then!

H


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> Quite probably a M3 or a B4 RS4 avant.
> 
> Leaning towards the RS4 though


That'll be a good trick - wouldn't that make it an RS2? ;-)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

clived said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Quite probably a M3 or a B4 RS4 avant.
> ...


D'oh I meant B5


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I've decided to hold on to my TT until next year and if everything goes to plan I will have one of the following (yet to be decided):

- Carrera 2S
- Cayman S
- Z4 (not sure if the M, though)

What is almost certain is that it is not going to be an Audi, as I don't want another TT and the A5 looks too boring for what I want.


----------

